# Bessacarr E725



## Chrisc58 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi all,

Im basically trying to get a bit of feedback about the above MH, we're thinking about buying one and wondered if anyone on here has one that tried and tested?

A bit of a snippit that ive taken from my introduction post;

My question is, is this a good van? (I know these things are all relative, what someone likes someone else wont etc) but is this a good van for travelling for a longer amount of time? It seems to tick all the boxes from what im looking for and I wonder if anyone has had any experience with them?

Ive found a couple online for about £22-£25k which are 2006 models at around 30k miles, does that sound about fair for the price?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I have had a 2006 E725 for the last 4 years. It's my first van and I have no desire to change it. 2.8JTD engine is strong.

I've spent 3 months in mine, just me and a small dog and been very comfortable.

Good washroom facilities, I like that the toilet has it's own flush tank rather than drawing on the main tank.

Water tank is right at the back and can make the front a bit light, but I fitted air assist at the back which transformed the handling.

No cab aircon and only a small fridge, but I can live with those.

Good gas locker and good storage space generally. Proper cooker if you like your victuals!

It is nicely lowtech so things are easier to fix than a more modern van. The furniture is much more solid than many vans I've seen.

I've made quite a few improvements to mine.

Make sure the cambelt and water pump have been done and documented.

Mine is good and dry, but obviously you'd need to get a proper damp check as with any van.

Mine is plated at 3850kg which gives decent payload. Make sure you have the necessary licence for that.


----------



## Chrisc58 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi Tugboat,

thanks for the reply thats very helpful. The one thing I seem to be unable to see is if theres a table in the lounge, does the MH come with one or is it just the small table between the 2 sofas? We'd like somewhere to eat and a central table would be preferable.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

There is storage in the wardrobe for a folding table. It is quite heavy.

I didn't need such a table as it's only me usually. I altered my rear lounge by fitting a drawer unit in the middle. I then adapted the top to be a slide-out table which is ideal for 2 people. You'd need the big one to seat 4.

My drawer unit does not interfere with pulling out the seats to give a full double bed. I did a thread about it a few years ago on here.


----------

